# stress coat in dechlorinator



## davideyre (27 Mar 2008)

just read on another forum that plant extracts in stress coat included in dechlorinators can make algae worse. is there any truth in this? (could this be behind some people's observations that using ro water, and thus perhaps inadvertantly avoiding dechlorinator, reduces algae??)


----------



## ceg4048 (27 Mar 2008)

Hi,
    I don't think that either of these reports are valid. Algae is induced by poor plant health, nutrient deficiency, poor tank maintenance, poor CO2 and other factors which ultimately raise the level of NH4 production within the tank. The presence of high light exacerbates the situation. In no way shape or form is RO water any less algae prone than tap water. If anything, RO water, if not properly remineralized, is more susceptible to algae due to it's lack of trace elements which can contribute to nutrient deficiency.

Cheers,


----------



## Themuleous (28 Mar 2008)

Sounds like you are talking about aloe vera in stress coat?  I use and have always used stress coat and I have to algae free planted tanks   In fact (touch wood!!) all my tanks are algae free as the mo.

Sam


----------

